

Reddit Status: “Partially Degraded Service” - r721
http://www.redditstatus.com/

======
r721
Archived version: [https://archive.today/jRf2l](https://archive.today/jRf2l)

UPD1 Now "Minor Service Outage":
[https://archive.today/dzwu5](https://archive.today/dzwu5)

UPD2 Ok, seems to be over: "All Systems Operational"

